# Industry News: DJI announces the DJI Pocket 2



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 20, 2020)

> DJI has announced the DJI Pocket 2, and has brought a whole set of new features to the sequel of the very popular original.
> Pricing for the DJI Pocket 2 starts at $349 USD and shipping will begin in the next couple of weeks.
> *Learn more about the DJI Pocket 2*
> *DJI Pocket 2 – What’s New*
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## marathonman (Oct 20, 2020)

******* if it doesn't have dual card slots and simultaneous recording.


----------



## Franklyok (Oct 20, 2020)

******* for dji pocket upgraders. No 1" sensor and no Hasselblad lens.


----------



## dog8food (Oct 20, 2020)

Franklyok said:


> ******* for dji pocket upgraders. No 1" sensor and no Hasselblad lens.


You speak for No One. I've been an avid user of the pocket and this is a very worthy upgrade. I bet you've never even touched it.


----------



## marathonman (Oct 20, 2020)

dog8food said:


> You speak for No One. I've been an avid user of the pocket and this is a very worthy upgrade. I bet you've never even touched it.



I know you weren't speaking to me... ;-)
I think it's a great upgrade. I have the original and loved using it. It's an unconventional but surprisingly usable device. I'm glad they went for a slightly larger sensor but disappointed they changed the FoV / lens from 26mm to 20mm. 
Other than that, the new accessories look great. I'll get the charging case and the underwater module. I will take it everywhere with me..!! (which if you are reading this in 2027, then this is the year of Covid, and so everywhere means from my office on the ground floor to the kitchen about 30 feet away and back.)


----------



## Bert63 (Oct 20, 2020)

Cancelled my order for the 2 X Powershot Zoom and ordered the kit. Looking forward to it. Seems like a very versatile little unit.


----------



## hachu21 (Oct 21, 2020)

Isn't that the perfect dedicated vlogger device? Since that type of product exists, whats the point of sony ZV-1 and the likes?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 21, 2020)

I am disappointed that they did not follow the example of Blackmagic Design and make a Pocket 2 version that no longer can fit into a pocket.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 21, 2020)

hachu21 said:


> Isn't that the perfect dedicated vlogger device? Since that type of product exists, whats the point of sony ZV-1 and the likes?


The specs say that DJI Pocket 2 also has hybrid autofocus but I can't imagine that it is on par with Sony. 
ZV-1 also has a sensor twice as big.
On the other hand, the ZV-1 lens is no way near wide enough.
Pocket 2 comes with a 20 mm full-frame equivalent lens and the Creators Kit has an add-on 15 mm FF EQ lens so it is much better for filming yourself and the surroundings handheld. 
You can also put it down and have it track you.


----------

